# R.I.P Gypsy



## canth (Sep 23, 2009)

R.I.P my baby girl 18/09/2006-15/06/2013


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

So sorry for your sad loss, she was beautiful .


----------



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear about gypsy. Lovely looking woofer


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry for your loss - bless


----------

